# help with a new PC ( 800$ )



## in2ition (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello guys
I want to buy a new PC and I have ~ 800 $
my monitor is a 17" crt but I want to change it next spring with a 22" one
in what parts should I put more money? 
the system will be used in gaming


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2009)

which cpu manufactor do you prefer?? intel or AMD? any specific graphics card you want like nvidia or ATI etc etc,do you need new case?


----------



## LagunaX (Jul 19, 2009)

here is a similar post, amd parts:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=229907


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2009)

AMD build $650


----------



## in2ition (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks for the configurations
can you show me a nvidia card as well?


----------



## dccmadams (Jul 19, 2009)

take out 4890, put in gtx 275.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2009)

dccmadams said:


> take out 4890, put in gtx 275.



AMD works better with ATI and its a 4870 not 4890,but yeah..amd with nvidia does work well to i guess.
change motherboard,cpu and ram and gfx this should be a perfect set-up for 22inch monitor


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 19, 2009)

in2ition said:


> Hello guys
> I want to buy a new PC and I have ~ 800 $
> my monitor is a 17" crt but I want to change it next spring with a 22" one
> in what parts should I put more money?
> the system will be used in gaming



your processor in your system specs is what I am using right, lolll, my motherboard for my dual core just went out almost a week ago


----------



## in2ition (Jul 19, 2009)

very old but still working








this I a version of what I can buy
is it more future proof because of the quad cpu?
in my country 1 $ = 3 RON so ...

memory ~ 60$
case : antec 300 ( no more money for CM 690  ) ~ 70$
hard disk ~ 60$
PCU - corsair 650tx ~ 125$
gpu - 4850 vaporX ~ 150$
cpu - x4 940 ~ 230$
I'm stuck at the motherboard , I have 100$ but here I can buy with 100$ this : 
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/introduction.php?S_ID=379
is it ok? 


version 2
should I go with am3 810 quad ( 2.6 Ghz stock ) and put money in a CM690 case? or go with x3 720 and buy a 640GB hard + CM 690
I don't know, I'm confused, I want something future proof 
that corsair 650tx support a next upgrade ( new gpu / cpu in 2010/2011 ) ?


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 19, 2009)

in2ition said:


> very old but still working
> 
> 
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/8896/forpc.jpg
> ...




romania ?


----------



## in2ition (Jul 19, 2009)

da 
/off : aproape de moldova, galati
/on : da-mi o idee daca te pricepi si daca stii romana / can you reply ? =))


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 19, 2009)

in2ition said:


> da
> /off : aproape de moldova, galati
> /on : da-mi o idee daca te pricepi si daca stii romana / can you reply ? =))



yes it would be better to write in eng in public (here) modereatorii se pot inerva cred 
the prices are higher than on newegg, so consider adding 10-15% to the price they gave you but i suggest you go amd+ati way, get a 720BE and 4850/4870 
oh and btw dont buy that antec 900 :shadedshu get a 300 if possible


----------



## in2ition (Jul 19, 2009)

4870 ill be overkill for my 17" crt , witch I intend to change when I'll buy a DX 11 GPU
antec 900 is great ( not as great as CM 922 ) but it expensive here ( almost 400 RON ~ 130$ ) / antec 300 is 65-70$


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 19, 2009)

in2ition said:


> 4870 ill be overkill for my 17" crt , witch I intend to change when I'll buy a DX 11 GPU
> antec 900 is great ( not as great as CM 922 ) but it expensive here ( almost 400 RON ~ 130$ ) / antec 300 is 65-70$



oh if your gonna change the monitor + gpu then get a 4830 and youll max out everything @ 1280*  and that way you go AM3 ram+board 


and get the 300 better  what other options do you have in the same price range ?

can you give me some link to your shop ?


----------



## in2ition (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.nzxt.com/products/beta/
but it comes with only one cooler ( antec 300 has 2 )


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 19, 2009)

cpu - http://www.pcgarage.ro/procesoare/amd/phenom-ii-x3-720-black-edition-280-ghz-skt-am3-box/
Motherboard - http://www.pcgarage.ro/placi-de-baza/gigabyte/ga-ma770t-ud3p/
Cooling - http://www.pcgarage.ro/coolere/xigmatek/achilles-s1284/
Memory - http://www.pcgarage.ro/memorii/a-data/4gb-ddr3-1333mhz-cl9-gaming-series-dual-channel-kit/
im not sure on the memory
Video Card - http://www.pcgarage.ro/placi-video/sapphire/ati-radeon-hd4830-512mb-ddr3-256-bit-hdmi/
or a 4770 (because you use your 17")
Harddisk - whatever you need
CD/DVD Drive - no more than $30
Case - something you like 50-70 $
PSU - http://www.pcgarage.ro/surse/cooler-master/silent-pro-m600/
Software - windows 7 x64 7600


----------



## Baam (Jul 19, 2009)

Little over $800 but this is a full system, minus speakers and monitor.

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=10063825

Motherboard/CPU combo

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.205337


----------



## Steevo (Jul 19, 2009)

$800 system, huge power for the dollar, better cooler and awsome graphics card.  Plus save $10 and get teh Hitachi 1TB drive when they get back in stock. MIR's worth $40 and you will have enogh for a decent mouse and keyboard.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2009)

his from romania  steevo


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 21, 2009)

so consider something $650-$700 from newegg )


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> so consider something $650-$700 from newegg )



i did actually 
He can just pick a case of his choice.


----------



## in2ition (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks

big drop in prices at intel
with my cash I can buy now intel q9400 / E 8500 or amd x3 720 / x4 810
should I still go with the phenom x3 720?


----------



## a_ump (Jul 21, 2009)

i would stick with the PII x3 720, they're very solid CPU's for gaming, and they overclock wonderfully. So if your from romania.....why are there all newegg posts? i'd post a config myself but yea dunno any online tailers that ship to romania


----------



## in2ition (Jul 21, 2009)

a 600-650$ configuration at newegg it will cost almost 800$ in Romania 
I think I'll go with the x3 720, it's 35$ cheaper than the Q9400


----------



## in2ition (Jul 21, 2009)

x3 720 ( 30$ under my cash )
E8400 ( 25$ under my cash )
x4 810 ( 5$ under my cash )
my budget
E8500 ( 5-10$ over my cash )
Q9400 ( 10$ over my cash )
x4 920 ( 25$ over my cash )
x4 940 (30$ over my cash )
Q9550 ( 40$ over my cash )
AMD x4 955 ( 50$ over my cash )

if I go with the x4 940 I won't have enough money for a good main board

x3 720 ~ E8400 
x4 810 < Q 9400
Q 9400 ~ x4 940 


I don't know...go with x3 720 for the AM3 or go with Q9400 for 4 core and future OC ( I don't know how future is the 775 platform )


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 21, 2009)

What if you go a midrange video card (9600GSO/HD3870/9600GT) for now and when you get the 22" switch it out with a new video card?

Go with the X3 720BE. Cuts cost on the cpu part and gets you a good motherboard and power supply, which are the prime components of a build.


----------



## in2ition (Jul 21, 2009)

gaming
I don't want a DX 11 card to be limited by  my CPU


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jul 21, 2009)

what do you think of this build you change the cpu to a triple core or to a quad core


----------



## Darren (Jul 21, 2009)

*x3 720 ( 30$ under my cash )*
E8400 ( 25$ under my cash )
*x4 810 ( 5$ under my cash )*

Small difference between the 720 and 810. You are not going to starve because of $25? The 810 will give you longevity. 

You haven't said what the purpose of the rig is for, encoding, gaming, browsing the net?



Edit:





in2ition said:


> gaming
> I don't want a DX 11 card to be limited by  my CPU



Direct X 11 does not exist. These are powerful CPUs, and none of them will limit a graphics card. If gaming is your sole intention the 720 BE would be the better option over the 810 because of the small financial saving, the 720 BE tends to perform_ slightly_ better in games but only at an insignificant level. 

X3 720 BE 
- faster at games today
- $25 cheaper
- easier overclocker

X4 810 
- slightly slower at games today, but faster at games tomorrow (extra core)
- advantage in encoding, multitasking, compression, etc
- last longer


Edit 2:


Personally if it was me, I'd downgrade to DDR2 PC8500 as a means of cutting costs. I would also downgrade to a motherboard with an Nforce 8200/8300 or 780 chipset as they will still give good overclocks whilst further reducing costs. 

That should shave off around $40-100 which can be directed into a much better graphics card or processor and hence give you a better all round gaming performance.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 21, 2009)

Fatal1ty39 said:


> what do you think of this build



Ditch DDR3, go DDR2 with the Asus 770. Ditch the 550 and go 720BE. 

@in2ition

You won't be.


----------



## in2ition (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=A780GXH/128M
this is 70$ 
but a quad on this board will die )
the vrm is low
a nice gigabyte board with 8+2 vrm for OC is 125$


this is 90$
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/introduction.php?S_ID=379

I'm going with 4GB ddr2 800 for 60$


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jul 21, 2009)

i think you should go with am3 mobo so you can upgarde in the futur check the msi 770-C45

http://www.mediadot.ro/placi-de-baza/placa-de-baza--770-c45


----------



## Darren (Jul 21, 2009)

Fatal1ty39 said:


> i think you should go with am3 mobo so you can upgarde in the futur check the msi 770-C45
> 
> http://www.mediadot.ro/placi-de-baza/placa-de-baza--770-c45




Apart from DDR3, there is no upgrade incentive to an AM3 motherboard. AM2+ supports the same upgrade paths whilst saving you money.

The msi 770-C45 looks good. I can not say its worth the money but its good.

Edit:



in2ition said:


> I'm going with 4GB ddr2 800 for 60$



How much is DDR2 PC 8500 (1066 MHz), because in the UK and in the US it costs about the same as DDR2 PC6400 (800 MHz).


----------



## in2ition (Jul 22, 2009)

15$ expensive than the 800 ones


----------



## in2ition (Jul 23, 2009)

the Q9400 is very cheap now, lol
should I go with x3 720 + cooler or Q9400 stock? the same price


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 23, 2009)

i would do the 720 with cooler


----------



## Darren (Jul 23, 2009)

joshiers8605 said:


> i would do the 720 with cooler



Not sure about that?



in2ition said:


> the Q9400 is very cheap now, lol
> should I go with x3 720 + cooler or Q9400 stock? the same price



I'm  AMD guy, and I'm going to tell you straight. The Q9400 is faster than the 720 BE.

In games the 720 BE will be only slightly faster at the moment, but the Q9400 has an extra core so in a year or two games will favour the Q9400. In everything else other than games the Q9400 would be superior at the moment and in the future. The Q9400 would get a better all round experience, typically I'd go the AMD route but if prices are equal in your country then get the superior processor.

Generally speaking socket 775 motherboards costs more than AM2+ motherboards you should also take this into consideration too, however if they are also equal in price in your country, go the 775 route.

If you want an AMD Q9400 all round alternative you'll have to step up to a minimum of the Phenom II X4 810.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 23, 2009)

Darren said:


> Not sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so you wanna say that extra core is making it slower ?


----------



## Darren (Jul 23, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> so you wanna say that extra core is making it slower ?



You obviously didn't read or understand what I wrote 

To be honest I do not understand your question so I can not attempt to answer it.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 23, 2009)

Darren said:


> You obviously didn't read or understand what I wrote



right i had a long day so im sleepy lol
i thought you where saying the 720be is faster now then the q9400 and later when games will need 4 cores the q9400 will be faster


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 23, 2009)

heres how i would spent the money 
get a x4 810 clock it slightly for now and higher then when youll feel it bottlenecks your dx11 card 
get a good (am3/ddr3) 790fx board and find some cheap card for your 1280* for example a 9600gso or even a 4670 get a good psu and case fans etc... and once you get the money get a new mon and then hd5k's out and you've got a kickass system


----------

